# Only one way to get DP in the news...



## Sketch2000

ANd its by doing something really f---- drastic to catch people's attention and make sure they f---- listen.


----------



## Tommygunz

don't do anything drastic. there are better ways to go about it. the main thing is getting people with DP to leave there homes to go out into the world to spread awareness.


----------



## insaticiable

Tommygunz said:


> the main thing is getting people with DP to leave there homes to go out into the world to spread awareness.


True dat brotha...


----------



## voidvoid

The Internet.


----------



## Guest

*As usual, I HIGHLY encourage people to speak up if they can.

There is a major blog that has been set up by actress Glenn Close and her sister Jessie (has bipolar) where you can sign in and tell your story -- simply answer questions one by one. The more DP stories there the more attention.

Many who have DP/DR as a secondary symptom to panic, etc. don't often mention it and there are many. When I speak out on FB I find a ton of people that have this to one degree or another.

Go to http://www.bringchange2mind.org

Doing something drastic will add to the stigma. The media loves it when someone shoots everyone at work and it turns out he is mentally ill. Individuals with mental illness are no more likely to do that than anyone else. Stigma. We need to talk openly. I have posted my story, my website, etc. there and also at NKM2 and on NAMI. There are a LOT of people out there. They just don't talk about it. It is also SO difficult for people to even "get" ANY other mental illness and this is "completely invisible" in a sense like anxiety and depression.

I've been sick, but I have a goal of walking in the 9/25 NAMI/BC2M walk in Michigan. I will put the words Dissociative Disorder (that may or may not mean more to people) on my T-Shirt. I'll make sure someone on TV gets my pic. Still hope to walk.

Just keep TALKING.*


----------



## Guest

On the BC2M site it says at the top "Share Your Story" -- you can be anonymous. Register like you do here. Name/email, etc. Cut and paste the questions they give and talk about your DP/DR.

Glenn's organization is huge and connected with NAMI. Also educate your doctors, therapists with articles, etc.


----------



## ValleyGirl

You mean like a dp mass suicide in front of the white house??????? Just an idea. No one forgot that cult of black sweat suit wearing alien fanatics that did the mass suicide so that they could catch a ride on the mother ship that was trailing the halebopp comet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven%27s_Gate_%28religious_group%29


----------



## Sketch2000

Thanks Dreamer.
I'm going to post my website/story there.

Chris


----------



## BlueTank

I vote Purplesaurus Rex!










Deperplesaurus Rex FTL!

Other ideas:

-Bus load of DP'ers through a wall of burning TVs

ok i'm spent.


----------



## BlueTank

BTW I actually did email Cartoon Network / South Park about it. I'm sure it will go nowhere. But whatever, it was worth a shot.

It would be good to come up with a list of stuff that could help raise awareness and acceptance. I've been trying to do Dreamers suggestions. I'll jump on the site and post soon. I just have to remember!


----------



## Brokowski

BlueTank said:


> I vote Purplesaurus Rex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deperplesaurus Rex FTL!
> 
> Other ideas:
> 
> -Bus load of DP'ers through a wall of burning TVs
> 
> ok i'm spent.


This is completely irrelevant but I read that as Purplesaurus Sex.

Anyways, my suggestion would be to do what Dreamer suggests. Also, if there's a Depersonalization related group on facebook, join it. Small things like that can help.


----------



## BusyBee

I actually had the BBC interested in broadcasting my story on the prime-time programme The One show. Infact, as BBC One is pretty much the only channel Britain watches this was a great moment for me and all of us.

I spoke to a journalist for a while on the phone, she jotted down symptoms and made all the right noises.. and then I never heard.

Reason? Because you can't SEE it. If I'd have had some man-eating bacteria colonising my left calf and turning me blue, guaranteed I would have been stuck in front of those cameras quicker than you can say 'Depersonalisation'


----------



## cris24333

its cuz its impossible to understand unless you have it.


----------



## BusyBee

cris24333 said:


> its cuz its impossible to understand unless you have it.


So true. If anyone had said to me two years ago, 'I feel as though I'm a ghost, or already dead. The world to me dosnt look real and I feel as though I'm trapped in a goldfish ball' I would have proably said, 'What? Where did you get that from? Sounds bad' promptly followed by, 'Shall we go for a swim later and a few shots out on the town?'

This is what I get all the time. So even if we can get people to listen, whether or not we can get them to actually understand how dibiliating it is is another story.


----------



## Guest

Now I hope this posts. Jeff Abugel on network TV.

Also, I was interviewed for "Elle" magazine -- April issue 2007. Rather lengthy article that wasn't bad. But the journalist had tried for 2 years to find a magazine that wanted the topic. It isn't "visual" like psychosis.

And I have to say, unless someone is affected by ANY brain disorder or symptom like this, well, they really CAN'T understand. Only the most empathetic people, the most curious, the ones willing to attempt to find similar experiences in themselves come closest.

I have a "healthy" friend, who tries his damndest to understand. The more we talk. The more metaphors/analogies I use, the more he gets a grasp. But a brief TV interview makes it difficult. One really needs a documentary.

And having us all stab ourselves on the Capitol steps is not a good idea, LOL.

Books right now are the most helpful way for someone to understand.

But figure, if your child has autism these days. You may find more information, but friends slowly drift away, and if it doesn't affect them, they aren't interested. They have their own causes, and those could be health related. You have to be touched by this, and you have to have passion about getting the word out.

*And BusyBee, AWESOME. That TV project sounds fantastic.*


----------



## Aridity

You can't get attention from other people,because they're not feeling what we are feeling,and they also can't UNDERSTAND it unlike Schitzophrenia people around you with Schitzophrenia can easily understand what you're going trough,but with DP/DR it's not. I honestly thought about putting a gun to my head and running outside and get some TV attention to show that this shit is serious,but I dont know.


----------



## BusyBee

Aridity said:


> You can't get attention from other people,because they're not feeling what we are feeling,and they also can't UNDERSTAND it unlike Schitzophrenia people around you with Schitzophrenia can easily understand what you're going trough,but with DP/DR it's not. I honestly thought about putting a gun to my head and running outside and get some TV attention to show that this shit is serious,but I dont know.


I dont think thats a good idea, like someone that posted earlier said, it just reinforces peoples view that we are crazy rather than ill.

Obviously the main reason I dont think its a good idea is that5 I dont think you should do it! But just trying to reason.

Its a strange thing because DP is such a common symptom however it is when it gets 'stuck' that is becomes a serious disorder. My doctors were not conserned one bit for this symptom because they simply assumed that it would go away and I was making a fuss over nothing. A year and a half down the line though..


----------



## Guest

Brokowski said:


> Anyways, my suggestion would be to do what Dreamer suggests. Also, if there's a Depersonalization related group on facebook, join it. Small things like that can help.


Thanks Brokowski. I educate anyone who will listen, and most importantly my doctors and therapists. It's why I've put my entire life out on my website: DreamChild: Living With Chronic Depersonalization

Also, in joining groups such as NAMI and BringChange2Mind which focus on research into ALL mental illnesses ... and as noted, the DSM-5 will reflect that DP/DR can occur separately from other disorders if it is chronic. They are changing the wording. It can be secondary or PRIMARY (comorbid with other disorders).

http://www.nami.org
http://www.bringchange2mind.org

and in the UK I believe there is a group called MIND.

You MUST speak out. Write about this. Join groups.

*And to Aridity, you need to spell illnesses correctly to be heard. It's schizophrenia -- or no one will listen to you. Some here also call what we have diss-A-ssociation... it is dissociation, no "A" -- how can we be heard if we can't be knowledgeable of what we're talking about* And it's not good to call individuals with this disorder schizo. This adds to stigma which adds to lack of funding and to confusion and misunderstanding -- it is also NOT "split personality" -- (there is no such diagnosis and never has been one). I've heard misuse of these works in the media/news ... write a letter to a newspaper, a TV station where these stupid errors are made.

Also know that neurologists are VERY aware of DP/DP. At some point research into all mental illness/perceptual distortion will yield more answers. That is how science works, and sometimes advances are pure luck ... giving a new med to someone who has heart trouble (who say has mild chronic DP) and they say, "Hey, I feel better from this other problem I had!"

*And just because schizophrenia and bipolar grab the attention of researchers AND the media is these groups are more likely to be homeless, in the hospital, in jail, or a small number -- extremely violent. This guy Loughner who shot Gabby Giffords in Arizona has schizoprhenia. He isn't even capable of standing trial. Another man killed a 25 year old social worker in a half-way house in Boston -- just a few months ago. But not ALL individuals with mental illness are violent. But these things DID NOT have to happen if the system was working properly, and there is really a need to go back to quality asylums for a small group of said individuals.

The largest mental health "asylum" in the United States is the L.A. County Jail -- because we emptied out our asylums of the seriously mentally ill in the 1960s/1970s -- people are frightened by individuals talking to themselves on the street, urinating in front of their stores, and the cost to taxpayers in terms of hospitalization is massive, and yet individuals don't receive the correct treatment.*

We have to address all of these problems as the mental health system is BROKEN. It is a MESS.

Also, books HAVE been written, extensive research has been carried out ... starting officially in France at the end of the 1800s, beginning of the 1900s.

*But no one, unless they have experienced ANY mental illness truly understands.* What is lacking as well is education of young people ... even in high school IMHO. Part of a science curriculum. Or those at a university level should be required to take a demanding class in psychology/neurology -- I did way back in the '80s where we visited the last of one asylum here.

Educate people -- especially medical professionals. Keep trying.

I still recommend reading Dr. Mauricio Sierra's medicall textbook *Depersonalization: A New Look At A Neglected Syndrome.* I gave this to my therapist, and my psychiatrist to read. My therapist took this to a large staff meeting and recommended it be added to the medical library and to the reading list for interns/residents. I consider it mandatory reading for all of us.

Educate yourself and educate others. Educate your doctors/therapists. Set them straight -- but not in an angry way, but calmly with journal articles. You can find many at the IoP stie/London. A HUGE collection of research articles. Also at Pubmed.


----------



## Mushishi

Fuck the news. Fuck DP/DR.


----------



## TheStarter

Mushishi said:


> Fuck the news. Fuck DP/DR.


Thats just too easy to say.


----------



## missjess

It would be fkn great for this disorder to be well known so that every psychologist and psychiatrist can diagnose someone with it if they have it....and also so the hospitals and doctors don't think ur a complete idiot when u try to tell them what u have and then they tell u that there is no evidence that dissociation even exists!!


----------



## Jonngliniak

Guys remember one thing. Weed is the main trigger , and if states begin to legalize and society shows that everyone smokes. More people will do it and more cases, it just has to take time believe me


----------



## MiketheAlien

I always wanted to ride my bike across canada for some kind of fundraiser. Maybe I could figure out how people start fundraisers like that and do one about DP/DR and spread the word about it. Just typing out my thoughts haha


----------



## Nightwish

Jonngliniak said:


> Guys remember one thing. Weed is the main trigger , and if states begin to legalize and society shows that everyone smokes. More people will do it and more cases, it just has to take time believe me


Ya weed shouldnt be legalized


----------



## Keratitis

Wait... For the weed thing, could it be the CBN? Or maybe not enough CBD to balance out THC? (Remember that THC went up by like 400% and CBD lowered alot since some time...). Could it be just like TOO much THC or CBN while the panic attack and other cannabinoids could have no impact? Could it be like the chemicals like windex and shit, since they REALLY common? Or maybe the lungs feeling attacked-->Too much CBN (or THC), brain can't get that cold oxygen cuz' lungs wont--> panick+metabolism has wtf?

For the raw juice form, remember THCA and CBDA (CBD also when CBDA is heated) aren't psychoactive and can give the raw plant up to a superfood status...and some kind of life essential..
Like if it becomes legal, more CBD to balance THC out (instead of 0.4-1%, 4-15% ;THC instead of 20%, 14%... And no more added chemicals... Popularization of multifiltered bongs and vaporizers or oil form for treatments ..) and we could do researches, those epileptics, schizo, cancerous, etc. could be legaly treated from oil and other...

Like for medecine, this is important and we need to do researches and those being allowed (it isn't really now) and not SLAPP'd by paper/pharma's,/etc. would be great... Not talking about THC really and the fucking CBN...: more like CBD, CBDA, THCA and (I thought I heard) THCV (THC might be also interesting, nothing says as I saw that it is harmfull, and it helps for alternatives for multi opiates prescription and non-treatable to date cases.., but like coffee, it seems that a too big dose recreationally, taken alone, have bad effects...)

Pharmacological companies may want to treat, not solve.. Radiotherapy and chemio are lots of times not beneficial at all.. And all the opiates can leave much damage and addictions... And multiple prescriptions can leave after-effects A, B and a C for each combinations... Like for alcohol, it'd be easier to put away from kids under 18-21 (when the brain stops forming.. Before that, it was said that some schizo like thing could be triggered, and other, I may add this symptom/syndrome/disorder/whatever) if we legalize... Like it's way easier for kids to smoke some windex covered over-THC'd with bits of CBN and lack of other cannabinoids weed than alcohol right now, so I guess less kids will get their hands on it?

Legal, we'll learn the bads, too much good there and I say let's not blame THC now.. Ecstazy should be watched carefully imo though... Like it can be grown without THC and the seeds are the best/biggest source of protein there is... For veagans it'd be great... I'm all against random people growing it though... And it being used before 18-21... Sugar subsitutes and refined sugars also... And fluoride...

Don't get me wrong... Like I'm all with you guys, just felt like it'd be great if you'd research on the possibilities surounding this... This is just to let you guys go search the subject.. Only thing I wanted to say is that those who smoke may not have the probability of getting this when legalized the good way...

Love you,
PEACE LOVE WELLNESS STABILITY (...)

(Hey 'sup if there are any capital steez fan here  am not in new age or anything, but love yall  )


----------



## Keratitis

Sorry for bad english btw, structures might be bad.. Been in my head lately, so I think in feelings, lol

Like I think of a concept/feeling put in words (french or english, the synonym of the word that gives me better feels), then from french to english, structure changes, and feels about the text/connotations change..

I really have poor written english I'm sorry... No excuse I'm fucking bad at this, but at least try to see what I was saying? Like I don't want to be like seen bad or something.. Sorry if I did, write it so I'll know, add a "fuck you" addressed to me.. It won't affect me that much but at least I'd know you'd have taken it out of your chest or something... Anyway, do whatever, I still love you, sorry.. Can't change that :/

Feels


----------



## TimelessMike

Don't make us look crazy lol we are good people trapped inside ourselves. One day they will wake up and see how many people have this disease, I'm sure some psychologists are already studying it.


----------



## sirlee

When i become famous with my music ill make sure to let people know about this shit. if i recover


----------



## sirlee

hahaha ill write a song about you my friend


----------

